# What tops everyones junk food list?



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Guitarman, my Wife and I were down at the Fremont Street Experience last night having a few brews and smokin some sticks when we decided to head down to get some great food. Here is just the list for last night:
$.99 Hot dogs (not really anywhere on my list just cant beat the price)
$.99 Deep fried Oreo's or Twinkies some of lifes little pleasures :dr

This crappy little casino (Mermaids) also had $.99 fries and chocolate dipped bannana's. I also love deep fried pickles and regular lay's with hot sauce or popcorn with hot sauce. I am sure I will add more as it comes to me. What are some other great one's?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

easy.. prepackaged, available...




Snickers.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Mac & Cheese is my weakness. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

chicken wings.

Especially at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo NY, their birthplace.

if you've never experienced it, you should:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

boston market mac and chez yummy..


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

On the savory side...The Big Buford (once or twice a year but oh so good)
http://www.checkers.com/checkers_burgers.html

On the sweet side..Chocolate.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ummmmm..........ahhhh.......CAKE!!


MCS


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Yodels, the original Drakes kind....not the crappy "Ho Ho's " that Hostess puts out.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

puffed cheez doodles, cheez-its, onion rings, french fries, pork rinds, fried chicken....the list goes on, basically anything greasy, cheesy, or salty. I dont have much of a sweet tooth.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

pop tarts.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anything deep-fried and dipped in ranch sauce.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a fast food junkie! If you can pull up to a sign, order something, and pick it up at a window I love it!!! :dr Except fish, I don't eat fish. Especially fast food fish!u



chippewastud79 said:


> Anything deep-fried and dipped in ranch sauce.


I think we are long lost brothers


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't call them "junk food"; just not the healthiest stuff in the world, but for me it is BBQ and Chili.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Have to go with the fries and onion rings from Dube's in Salem,MA.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Cheetos. And also queso dip with chips.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Chili and cheese topped burnt season fries from Gilbert's Lodge in Mi. Heart Attack on a Plate but they are Great


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Portillo's chili dogs, and Giordano's pizza.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chips and salsa,,,,real mexican salsa and not that crap in a bottle they sell in the store!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Twinkie! :dr


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Fish ( fresh snapper) and chips every Friday night from Oceanz in Silverdale!!:tu:dr

Pretty much anything that I shouldn't have....:hn


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chicken Pot Pie, 1000 calories and 250% fat. Yum! :dr


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

Tortilla chips and guacamole.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Fish ( fresh snapper) and chips every Friday night from Oceanz in Silverdale!!:tu:dr

Pretty much anything that I shouldn't have....:hn


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

M&M's peanut.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Fish ( fresh snapper) and chips every Friday night from Oceanz in Silverdale!!:tu:dr
> 
> Pretty much anything that I shouldn't have....:hn


So good you posted it twice!!! 

MMMM.....fresh snapper......


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> So good you posted it twice!!!
> 
> MMMM.....fresh snapper......


Damn computer..........I think I got my point across the first time..... 

Wait till I post a pic of them.....Then there will be tears:r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Portillo's chili dogs, and Giordano's pizza.


You need to come to Radford Tom .... we have a pizza joint here that will knock your socks off. That's my junk food ... fresh hand made buffalo milk mozerella, whole basil, tomatos and garlic, on a crispy hand tossed pie. Throw in some Chianti and Vodka and thats what I call culinary heaven.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> You need to come to Radford Tom .... we have a pizza joint here that will knock your socks off. That's my junk food ... fresh hand made buffalo milk mozerella, whole basil, tomatos and garlic, on a crispy hand tossed pie. Throw in some Chianti and Vodka and thats what I call culinary heaven.


Then some cigars for me, you and Annie, and I am down for that!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Wait till I post a pic of them.....Then there will be tears:r


Tears of Joy!!! :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

For me?

Edy's "Turtles" Ice Cream. OMG is this stuff heaven!



ATL


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I love Edy's, bought 2 flavors today. I have never seen the turtles flavor. Would like to see that one and wish that they would bring back the Nestles Crunch and Butterfingers flavors. The only Butterfingers is that Loaded version of Edy's.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Kebabs... shish, kofte, doner... all in a pita bread with garlic mayo, chilli sauce, pickled chillis, lettuce and tomatoes. and cucumber.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> kofte


Kofte is :dr

Haven't had any in a long time but will definitely be getting some for lunch tomorrow now that you've reminded me!

For those that never had it, its skewers of ground beef seasoned with chopped cumin, onion, and parsley (and probably some other spices as well that I am missing) mixed into the beef...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I gave you the main course.

Dessert? 

Oreo Blizzards
Frozen Chocolate-covered Oreos
Oreo Pie

Noticing a trend?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

How about deep fried oreos?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ok, I gave you the main course.
> 
> Dessert?
> 
> ...


thought for sure you would say this:

:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

taltos said:


> How about deep fried oreos?


I'd like to try 'em, Paul!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> thought for sure you would say this:
> 
> :chk


I ain't a cannibal, Tony! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I ain't a cannibal, Tony! :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'd like to try 'em, Paul!


come on out to Vegas and I will hook you up, deep fried oreo's and twinkies :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> come on out to Vegas and I will hook you up, deep fried oreo's and twinkies :dr


I will definitely take you up on that next time in Vegas! Viva!! :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Another one: chocolate covered potato chips/pretzels. A perfect marriage of salt and sweet.


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

taltos said:


> How about deep fried oreos?


Deep fried oreos?? Are you serious? I have heard of deep fried twinkies, but not oreos. That sounds kinda weird.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Deep fried oreos are jersey shore special! Good stuff :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mrs.Smokinpoke said:


> Deep fried oreos?? Are you serious? I have heard of deep fried twinkies, but not oreos. That sounds kinda weird.


I think the twinkies sound weirder than the Oreos.  :2


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Here in California we have the holy grail of fast food chains, In-n-Out.










Seriously, do a google search. Even the book "Fast Food Nation" which bashed every fast food chain liked In-n-Out.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

hoax said:


> Here in California we have the holy grail of fast food chains, In-n-Out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tpd: My favorite burger joint here in Heaven, I mean Vegas. Actully come to think of it, usually hotter than hell and full of sin, I guess not in heaven. But I can get a lot of sinful foods in this wasteland :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Pizza and Chinese Food in any and all forms.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hoax said:


> Here in California we have the holy grail of fast food chains, In-n-Out.
> 
> Seriously, do a google search. Even the book "Fast Food Nation" which bashed every fast food chain liked In-n-Out.


I always liked the old In-n-Out myself.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Burger from the Sterling Place Tavern in Buffalo. Life does not get any better.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

A box of these, hands down the best chocolate fingers on the face of the earth.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Doritos... I can eat a whole family size bag by myself. Sure I'll have one heck of a stomach ache but I'll be happy with it.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Mrs.Smokinpoke said:


> Deep fried oreos?? Are you serious? I have heard of deep fried twinkies, but not oreos. That sounds kinda weird.


I with ya sister... W E I R D!

There is a girl here at work that makes FUDGE out of Velveeta cheese!

UGH!!


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> I with ya sister... W E I R D!
> 
> There is a girl here at work that makes FUDGE out of Velveeta cheese!
> 
> UGH!!


WHAT????????? u


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Birthday Cake!! I love the icing!! I can eat it anytime anyplace! Yummy!!!:bl


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Chocolate Zingers but mostly cold oreos and milk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hoax said:


> Here in California we have the holy grail of fast food chains, In-n-Out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In-N-Out Burger is the reason i don't visit Cali all that often. I have to eat there. Like every day.

The double double moster style is worse than crack!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Amy's Cheese and Bean Burritos just made my list.


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been hooked recently on Nestle's Pretzel Flipz...salty and sweet all at once...pure hedonism hehe


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

An order of Poutine and a smoked meat sandwich... Could there ever be a fast food combo more sublime?

I suppose soft shell tacos would be pretty close...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> I suppose soft shell tacos would be pretty close...


I do love me some tacos. There is a Baja Fresh not far from me, i frequent it far too often lol.

New Joisy isn't without it's own burger charms though. We do have Whitecastle and Fat Burger!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

chocolate... (period)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Not a sweets guy. Why waste time with sweets when you can have more meat and taters!  My junk food fetish would include your basic fast food menu, but not too much Gerry.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Doritos... I can eat a whole family size bag by myself. Sure I'll have one heck of a stomach ache but I'll be happy with it.


:tpd: Nacho Cheese especially 

For the sweet side, nothing beats some Edy's slow churned Cookies and Cream ice cream :dr


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm not much of a junk food person... We rarely have chips or candy in the house in any quantity. Soda would be my 'junk food' vice & there is only one choice when I want a quick 'fast food' fix - Chipotle...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

Mt Dew!!!!!!! it constitutes about 95% of my fluid intake. 

of course with my work schedule i eat most of my meals from a gas station so really everything i eat is junk food....man, i wish my wife could cook!


----------



## vintagejc (Oct 7, 2007)

Oreo's and Wendy's Triple Stack Hamburger.

Both are horrible and therefore I cannot eat them as often as I'd like.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't consider it junk food, but I loves me some spciy salsa with fresh chips...


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Irish/Scottish breakfast and kebabs. Man, I loooooove the Irish/Scottish breakfast. Nothing I like more than half a barnyard pan-fried and slapped on a plate. Kebabs are amazing as well. I ate them every day I was in France and I just can't stop eating them back home. Mmmmm.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been on a butter flavored pretzel kick lately. Utz is my fave, but Bachman's makes a good one too. There is another brand that you can only find near PA, but I can't think of the name right now.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Beer. Beer. and Beer.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Chips. I don't care if it is corn or potato. Cut it and deep fry it and I am a fan. Doughnuts is a close 2nd.

If there is a bag of chips within 50 yards of me it is over. I occasionally fall victim to the sore lips from Tims Cascade Salt and Vinegar chips. :tu

Fritos dipped in ketchup/horseradish is also delightful.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

salt and vinegar chips, buffalo wings, nachos, ruffles with french onion dip, cheese and crackers, and snickers bars :dr Yeah, I'm a fatass :ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Jack in the Box Stuffed Jalapenos, 7-11 Spicy Bite with cheese and chili, Authentic Mexican Food


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nestle Crunch

Hot fingers

Cheese Cake

Ruffle Chips


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

In-n-out and the original Fat Burger for me as well. C'mon a Double-Double with grilled onions or a charbroiled King with egg isn't really junk food, it's just good eat'n.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Flamin' Hot Cheetos


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Potato chips.
Any brand, any flavor.
They will be my demise.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Thought about this all weekend. Hot Dogs, Hebrew National Hot Dogs, or Knockwursts, with spicy mustard and sauerkraut.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Lately, it's been chocolate-covered graham crackers and pepsi.


----------

